# Front Derailleur Clamp



## trek828 (Mar 5, 2006)

HI guys! I just recently got my first Look frame and am incredibly excited to try it out. I was wondering if anyone here can recommend where I can get a good, lightweight front derailleur clamp that will fit the 28.6mm of the Look. Would apreciate your advise. Thanks.


----------



## bikepro (Jan 22, 2006)

I got mine from Competitive Cyclist -- or any LBS should have one


----------

